# Breakfast how much?



## cannondale boy (26 May 2009)

On cereal packets it states 30 grams is the daily requirement, but do you stick to those guidelines. I for one don't weigh 30g into a bowl, as i know myself it won't last me till lunch time. + i don't have the time getting the scales out .

I have porridge (50g) with some hunny, and just before i set off have a banana. So what kind of breakfast do you have, if any?


----------



## Ben M (26 May 2009)

lol "hunny"

I usually have two slices of toast with jam/marmalade and a large bowl of cereal. Occasionally some bacon on the side, depends upon the day of the week (catered university halls)


----------



## Dayvo (26 May 2009)

Here it's either yoghurt and bran flakes/muesli with honey, or porridge and some honey on toast, and a cup of tea.

If I'm in Spain then it's croissants, coffee and a large cognac!


----------



## fido (26 May 2009)

fried egg on toast x 4. Pint of semi-skimmed. Coffee.


----------



## cannondale boy (26 May 2009)

I'll blame my other half for that one earlier...The word i was looking for was honey


----------



## Jim_Noir (26 May 2009)

45G of porrage made with no fat soy milk and no fat soy yougurt, handful of nuts and sultans. Washed down with a glas of OJ and a protein shake.


----------



## Dayvo (26 May 2009)

> How many calories in a sultan?



Depends if it swings!


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2009)

> How many calories in a sultan?



Mr Paul , I made strenous efforts not to say anything like that!


----------



## Jim_Noir (26 May 2009)

Dayvo said:


> Depends if it swings!


Less fat in the swing ones, nice n lean


----------



## dave r (26 May 2009)

A large bowel of porridge with a hand full of mixed dried fruit, a pinch of crushed hazelnuts and a sprinkling of brown sugar, washed down with a glass of orange juice.


----------



## jay clock (26 May 2009)

All Bran and Fruit and Fibre. SKimmed milk. Fresh coffee. A slice of toasted homemade bread if I am feeling I can burn it off later. Occasionally some Weetabix


----------



## jimboalee (27 May 2009)

No breakfast unless I'm riding 50 miles before lunch time.

A tiny bit of unwittingly swallowed toothpaste maybe.


----------



## Plax (27 May 2009)

I have a bowl of cereal before leaving the house. No idea how much, I just fill the bowl up (and it's bigger than your standard cereal bowl!). At work about an hour in I have a chopped up banana in yoghurt or if I'm feeling flush, a bagel from the canteen.


----------



## jimboalee (28 May 2009)

Plax said:


> I have a bowl of cereal before leaving the house. No idea how much, I just fill the bowl up (and it's *bigger than your standard cereal bowl*!). At work about an hour in I have a chopped up banana in yoghurt or if I'm feeling flush, a bagel from the canteen.



Are you sure its not a Trifle Dish ?


----------



## TheDoctor (28 May 2009)

Plax said:


> I have a bowl of cereal before leaving the house. No idea how much, I just fill the bowl up (and it's bigger than your standard cereal bowl!). At work about an hour in I have a chopped up banana in yoghurt or if I'm feeling flush, a bagel from the canteen.





jimboalee said:


> Are you sure its not a Trifle Dish ?



Is someone trifling with Plax?
You'll be taken into custardy...
*hides*


----------



## Goffins (28 May 2009)

A cigg and a cup of tea is all I have time for before setting off.
But I always have Bannana in my bag and a Cranberry creal bar.

+ I always have a loaf of bread in the Fridge at work.

So I ride in on empty, get changed then eat my Ceral bar, followed by my Bannana then 3 slices of white toast with butter and a cup of sweet tea.


----------



## jimboalee (28 May 2009)

You should get 50% of the energy for the ride down your neck at least 12 hours before the ride begins.

Example; 200km Audax, circular route. Start 08:00 Sunday. 16 Deg C average temp forecast.
Total calorie expenditure 5000ish.
1300 extra calories on Friday evening.
1300 extra calories on Saturday.
600 calories for *breakfast* 2 hours before the ride.
600 calories at first control.
600 calories at half distance.
600 calories at third control.

I'm trying to get rid of some flab, so I don't eat any extra on Friday evening, and reduce the feeding during the ride to 300 calories at each control.

On a 100km, I have a 600 calorie breakfast and a 600 calorie snack at half distance.

On rides less than 50 miles, I don't eat anything extra to my BMR.


----------



## Evzie (28 May 2009)

Two bananas half hour before a quick 20 mile stint does me any more and i shove some toast in for good measure.


----------



## Breedon (28 May 2009)

A big bowel of porridge with some suger and a cup of coffee, start to get hunger pangs around 9.00am have my break at 9.30.


----------



## jimboalee (29 May 2009)

Breedon said:


> A big bowel of porridge with some suger and a cup of coffee, start to get hunger pangs around 9.00am have my break at 9.30.



There's going to be some very wicked comments about your method of cooking porridge.


----------



## montage (29 May 2009)

I just eat as much as I can - usually this is a huuge bowl of cereal, but sometimes the toast, banana, smoothie, more toast, yogurt gets in there aswell.


----------



## albal (31 May 2009)

quick small bowl of c flakes before ride. on return tea, toast more corn flakes and yoghurt.


----------



## Lisa21 (31 May 2009)

I much prefer mine in a BOWL..................

Seriously tho....do you really NEED to eat breakfast??? I very rarely do, maybe some cereal mid day but I dont feel the need to eat much early on.Went for a 26 mile spin today and apart from 5 bottles of waterhad no food and felt fine.Felt great infact! Had some cereal when I got home so in no danger of wasting away


----------



## Breedon (31 May 2009)

Breedon said:


> A big bowel of porridge with some suger and a cup of coffee, start to get hunger pangs around 9.00am have my break at 9.30.



Ohh balls, i mean bowl but you knew that


----------



## Plax (1 Jun 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> I much prefer mine in a BOWL..................
> 
> *Seriously tho....do you really NEED to eat breakfast???* I very rarely do, maybe some cereal mid day but I dont feel the need to eat much early on.Went for a 26 mile spin today and apart from 5 bottles of waterhad no food and felt fine.Felt great infact! Had some cereal when I got home so in no danger of wasting away




Yes, you do;
http://nutrition.about.com/od/nutrition101/a/breakfast.htm

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/32143/five_reasons_why_its_important_to_eat.html


----------



## jimboalee (1 Jun 2009)

Plax said:


> Yes, you do;
> http://nutrition.about.com/od/nutrition101/a/breakfast.htm
> 
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/32143/five_reasons_why_its_important_to_eat.html



Oh , no you don't;

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/cgi/content/full/273/4/E768


----------



## Lisa21 (1 Jun 2009)

Plax; said:


> Yes, you do;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XmisterIS (1 Jun 2009)

They say you should eat a little often.


----------



## Jim_Noir (1 Jun 2009)

Think it's really all down to how your body copes with it. I never miss breakfast and it's always the largest meal of the day for me. This is down to every coach I have had has always said that for the body and the sprit to be in good order to get up and make breakfast, sit and enjoy it so you are mentally and physically ready for the day. Even if this means getting up early. I work shifts, so if I have a 12 hour day shift get up at 5am sit and have breakfast, walk the dogs then I am ready to cycle to work (only 8 miles). I don’t need to eat again until I get home, however I know my body need fuel so I will eat fruit and raw veg during the day. When I am on nights I still sit and have breakfast at 5am as I try to keep my eating to the same pattern. Aside from cycling I run at least 10k a day and at least 2 hours in the gym, so breakfast really is my sit down meal of the day.


----------



## jimboalee (2 Jun 2009)

This kind of thing is a personal matter. A few missed brekkies and you will know if you need them or not. I found I don't need them.
My morning alarm is at 04:45 and I'm out by 05:00. I arrive at work at 06:25 after 22 miles. One cup of coffee and an Extra Strong Mint is my breakfast; an hour and a half before eggs, sausages and black pudding in the canteen.

I wouldn't force anyone to go without a breakfast before an hour's riding, but it might be a good experiment to skip breakfast and take a tub of Frosties to snack on 60 minutes after arriving. Or cold sausages if you're a Carny.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2009)

jimboalee said:


> I wouldn't force anyone to go without a breakfast before an hour's riding, but it might be a good experiment to skip breakfast and take a tub of Frosties to snack on 60 minutes after arriving. Or cold sausages if you're a Carny.



Miss breakfast bloody ell, I have a large bowl of porridge at ten to sixish and by eight o clock I am hungary, if I missed breakfast I woulden't make it to work, they would find me beside the roadside somewhere chewing on my handlebars.


----------



## jimboalee (3 Jun 2009)

dave r said:


> Miss breakfast bloody ell, I have a large bowl of porridge at ten to sixish and by eight o clock I am hungary, if I missed breakfast I woulden't make it to work, they would find me beside the roadside somewhere chewing on my handlebars.



No breakfast, and by eight o'clock, I'm Czechoslovakia


----------



## Victoria (11 Jun 2009)

Tea at 6.15, then a glass of orange juice before I leave at about 7.00am. I'm at work by 7.30, then after I've changed and checked diaries I have some plain yoghurt with a few sultanas sprinkled on and a cup of tea at about 8.30-9.00.

Same at weekends, unless we have a cooked veggie breakfast for a treat!


----------



## MickL (11 Jun 2009)

4 slices of toast or cereal (much as I can get in to a bowl) and Im good to go


----------



## nigelnorris (12 Jun 2009)

A Kellogs Variety Pack before I set off to work at 6:30 is all, but then I usually eat my lunch during morning break.


----------



## peanut (12 Jun 2009)

large bowl of Kellogs K mixed with All Bran and a spoonful of raw oats . Sounds strange but its tasty.

I bought some digital scales last week and was amazed how little 30gms is  2x tablespoons in the bottom of the bowl....crazy.
Sure you are going to lose weight eating that little. You might as well go without all together I reckon


----------



## roundisland (30 Jun 2009)

45gm of Porrige with brown shugar does the trick for me. When I started cycling I would get very hungry during and after the ride (30 miles)  and would eat everything in site on returning home.

I dont get the same hungar pains anymore which has made it easier for too loose weight.


----------



## SimonC (30 Jun 2009)

nigelnorris said:


> A Kellogs Variety Pack before I set off to work at 6:30 is all, but then *I usually eat my lunch during morning break*.



Me too!


----------

